# GT LTS Rock Shox question



## wurly (6 Nov 2011)

Hi Guys
I need some advice

I posted this in the tech forum, but figured it would be better here.

I recently bought an old GT LTS mountain bike with a cromoly frame. I'm pleased with it but i find the spring is too soft.
How do i make the shock stiffer. It's already adjusted to it's maximum preload.
What are my options? can i get a replacement for this, or do i have to wedge some thick rubber between the coils (only joking).

The markings are 700 1.4
Is this pounds/foot or kilograms/meters or what?


----------



## mickle (6 Nov 2011)

Screwing in the pre-load has no effect on the spring rate, it simply adjusts the bump force threshold at which the spring reacts. removing its small bump compliance. It might feel 'stiffer' but it's not.

I'm not close enough to the sharp end of retail these days to know how much you'd expect to pay for an 800 or 900lb spring, or even for certain, if they are very widely available but ten+ years ago they cost in the region of twenty quid and could be purchased easily. 

I used to work for a shop which was a subsiduary of the UK's GT distributor and we had LTS springs coming out of our ears!

They're pretty universal, you just need to know how long it is and what weight you want.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (6 Nov 2011)

I think you have 59445 on page 95 of this document.

TF Tuned has a spring calculator which might help.


----------



## wurly (7 Nov 2011)

Thanks for that info. I think you are right, that is my spring listed. 
I think i'll dismantle it first and measure the length, maybe it's possible to find another with a high rate. I reckon 900 will be too soft for my plans.


----------



## Zoiders (10 Nov 2011)

The LTS is getting on in years.

Mojo may well have spare springs, spare bushes and linkage plates can be obtained from Goldtec.


----------



## jethro10 (11 Nov 2011)

wurly said:


> do i have to wedge some thick rubber between the coils (only joking).



NASCAR allows this in races (it's very common), to quickly allow them to adjust spring rates during pit stops.
so not that stupid a thought





Jeff


----------

